# Custom Stainless Steel Exhaust System



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Some time back I purchased Magnaflow components with the idea of getting a decent exhaust made for my X-Trail.

It is finally done. With the help of some guys over NPClub.com, I was given the name of a shop here in Montreal which fabricates Stainless Steel exhaust system. So last week I took my Magnaflow parts over to them as well as some flanges I had fabricated and they did the tubing right from the header all the way to the outlet tip.

The name of the shop is CAMO TUNING (owner is Ben).
He did an excellent job.

The system is comprised of:
fabricated down pipe
high flow catalytic converter
18" long resonator
followed by another 18" long resonator
oval 5"x8", 18" long muffler
and tip

I decided to use two resonators to dampen the noise and give it a much deeper tone. It could not have worked better: the tone is incredible, the increased power is amazing, and furthermore there are no popping or backfiring.

Here are the pictures:

header connection flange:








Pipe flanges:








before and after picture of cat section:
































Down Pipe:


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

That is very nice Valboo. You have the mods I dream of. I'm looking forward to seeing it live at the Orange Julep Meet!


----------



## AlexP (Feb 24, 2005)

Very nice! Have you done anything to improve the air intake too?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Alex,
yes, a couple of months ago after the exhaust header, I had also added a cold air intake:


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

OK,
we'll see you Monday !

Later,




Ryan_U said:


> That is very nice Valboo. You have the mods I dream of. I'm looking forward to seeing it live at the Orange Julep Meet!


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

*WOW!!!*

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

It is very, very nicely done Valboo! I'm so pleased to see it!! I have been waiting eagerly to see it when you mentioned it had already been done. I'll say, it couldn't have been done better. Too bad I ain't anywhere near you.. would've like to hear it.

Where did you get the resonators? Do they add to the rumble? I see you kept your cat? And you have a second O2 sensor unlike Terranismo. Did you run it to the back or was it there before? It seems like its there in the "before" picture. Meaning it was there stock?

I like your clean bottom!!!... of the car that is.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

thetimster said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> It is very, very nicely done Valboo! I'm so pleased to see it!! I have been waiting eagerly to see it when you mentioned it had already been done. I'll say, it couldn't have been done better. Too bad I ain't anywhere near you.. would've like to hear it.
> 
> ...


Hi Tim,
& thanks.

All the components are by Magnaflow (cat, res, and muffler)
The two res really lower the tone and keep the noise down.

Canadian X-trail is equipped with two O2 sensors (monitoring cat performance); on the stock car the first cat is part of the header and each O2 sensor is located before and after the first cat. So, on our version if you remove the first cat (by putting on performance headers) you get a "Check Engine Light" unless you relocate the second O2 sensor after the second cat and fool the system so to speak. I had extended the wires and relocated the second O2 sensor originally when putting on the header...That's why it is there in both pictures.
(using an O2 simulator would have been another option but I did not want to do that) Also I decided to keep a catalytic converter just in case my car gets checked... you never know and it makes me feel better. :jump: 

Maybe one day I'll get a sound track...
Later,


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Aw Valboo, you cheated. You used two resonators, not one :thumbup: j/k Nice setup. Do you guys know where to find a Codec for a Panasonic DSnap digicam. If you do I'll be able to post some videos up tomorrow of the X.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Thanks for the explanation Valboo. The resonators are the two larger cylindrical structures in behind the second cat? Pardon my ignorance... are they just hollow inside or have silencers? They don't restrict flow? Just trying to plan out my setup when my headers arrive.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

WOW, nice mod Valboo!

I'm envious of that nice stainless can you have. The X-Trail's stock muffler is an embarassment if you ask me. Good thing it's my wife's truck cause if it was mine, I would have to do the same


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

thetimster said:


> Thanks for the explanation Valboo. The resonators are the two larger cylindrical structures in behind the second cat? Pardon my ignorance... are they just hollow inside or have silencers? They don't restrict flow? Just trying to plan out my setup when my headers arrive.



Tim,
have a look at these links:

--- exhaust theory ---


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Thanks Valboo! I've added it to my favorites and will go through it this afternoon when I have more time. I like these informative websites....


----------



## ALO4X4V (Oct 13, 2006)

*My aftermarket full system*

I have just finished my stainless steel 4-2-1 header and full exhaust system all tubing is in mirror finish 316 and flanges are 304 stainless I used a magnaflow hi-flow cat and muffler I used a fire hell resonator. The only reason for 4-2-1 is this was the easiest and best looking to make. I new I would get some power gain but the result was way better than I had expected and the note at idle is just a hint of something good to be released but in saying that it stays deep and solid right through the rev range. Here's a few pics








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice looking set-up. Good piece of work.

Just curious- are you expecting any "heat build-up" issues in your engine bay ?? 

Reason for asking is that it seems that a lot of folks use a "coating" on their headers to avoid this issue and your's don't appear to be coated...

Cheers


----------



## ALO4X4V (Oct 13, 2006)

Rodger,
I have done some testing on heat and it seems not be an issue as there are a lot of stainless steel systems out there. I am however going to cover my A/C piping as the A/C is not very good. Bonnet temps on the outside while the it was shut with the old exhaust manifold were 68deg c and the header reading on the bonnet were 70deg c so not much difference
Dave


----------



## ALO4X4V (Oct 13, 2006)

Richard here is the pic I told you about:


Dave


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi Guys,
A few of us Aussies have a full stainless-steel system with ceramic coated extractors and twin outlets made by locally.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Marc & Jalal, I'm thinking of redoing my exhaust, can you guys let me know what bends and length of tubing you got. I'm planning on buying a stainless tubing kit.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Terranismo, why don't you visit your aussie home and have a look at the full system description I put there, surely it will be easier than copying everything across here


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Oh ok, thx Jalal


----------

